
Google pledges not to make custom software for oil and gas extraction - SREinSF
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/google-pledges-not-to-make-custom-software-for-oil-and-gas-extraction
======
speedgoose
It's easy to say so when it's not your business. What about pledging to
respect privacy?

